# Robert Gogan: apartmentlivinginireland.com



## ajapale (23 Sep 2008)

There was a really good interview with a guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept about apartments and management companies. He was really excellent (inspite of the typical dimwitted interjections by DM). He is a fromer agent himself and has written a book.

Does anyone know his name and what the name of the book is?


----------



## woods (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept*

http://www.rte.ie/radio/mooneygoeswild/archive/index.html

You can listen to the show again


----------



## ajapale (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept*

Thanks Woods,
but
Mondays show does not appear to be linked on the site.


----------



## woods (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept*



ajapale said:


> Thanks Woods,
> but
> Mondays show does not appear to be linked on the site.


 Just tried to open it and you are correct. It is probably a time thing and I expect that it will be there in a short time.


----------



## rmelly (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept*

It could have been Robert Gogan, author of 'The Essential Guide to Apartment Living in Ireland'? He fits the description but I didn't hear the show so may not be him.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept*

Thanks rmelly, that was the guy!

He was very impressive and a mine of information.



> *Robert Gogan* practised as a barrister in the Irish courts before entering into commercial life in the travel and transport industries.
> 
> In 1996 he became director of the Managing Agents division of a large property management company, managing over 30 apartments and commercial multi-unit developments, large, small, old and new.
> 
> ...



Thanks again,
aj


----------



## GeneralZod (21 Dec 2008)

*Re: Guy on Derek Mooney show RTE1 on Monday 22nd Sept*



woods said:


> http://www.rte.ie/radio/mooneygoeswild/archive/index.html
> 
> You can listen to the show again



It runs between 36 - 56 mins into the programme.


----------

